
QOwnNotes: Plain-text file notepad with markdown and ownCloud integration - pbek
http://www.qownnotes.org/
======
pbek
QOwnNotes is the open source (GPL) plain-text file notepad with markdown
support and todo list manager for GNU/Linux, Mac OS X and Windows, that
(optionally) works together with the notes application of ownCloud (or
Nextcloud).

